# Saw palmetto and hair loss



## Jenna12 (Mar 18, 2014)

I am curious to hear what some of the rest of you think. I am taking a supplement to try and slow down my hair loss, or reverse it, hopefully. One of the key ingredients in the supplement is saw palmetto. There are a lot of other things in it, but I am most curious about this one.

  I know saw palmetto is often used in Europe, and some in the USA, for helping with prostate issues, but I had never heard about it helping hair growth. I have found a few mentions of it as an area being studied, like the brief mention on this NYU Medical Center page, http://www.med.nyu.edu/content?ChunkIID=21865, but am not having much luck finding much else. 

  I read on several sites that saw palmetto works by restoring natural balance, which might contribute to hair growth. I bought the supplement I am taking on Amazon, http://www.amazon.com/Vibrance-Vitamins-Vegetarian-Capsules-Formula/dp/B00G6U4ZI6/, and if you take a look, you can see it has a bunch of other vitamins and herbal items, which all are supposed to contribute to hair regrowth and strengthening.

  I guess my big question is this. Have any of you used saw palmetto for hair growth, or other purposes, and seen good results? Or, does it require having the other vitamins and herbs to work properly?

  I thought about trying Rogaine or Propecia, but prefer staying natural when possible. I did find it interesting that Propecia is a prostate treatment and has the side effect of regrowing hair, which sound remarkably like the claims for saw palmetto, too.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 23, 2014)

A pregnancy went totally downhill late fall 2012 (weeck 15), and it fucked up my system and attacked my gorgeous long thick hair. I was actually about to have a "moon", people noticed and started to ask questions that felt rude, but then I started to use omega 3-6-9 and the hair is now coming back.


----------



## busybee (Apr 7, 2014)

I took saw palmetto which slowed/reversed hair thinning on my scalp and slowed facial hair growth. However, the supplements made my breath ATROCIOUS so I stopped. I wouldn't be against implementing a topical solution.


----------

